# So I've started my online application...



## maltyy (24 Nov 2011)

Apparently, in Ontario, they're not accepting written applications anymore, so the recruiter told me I had to do it online. Which is all good, so I started the application online, and I got the conformation e-mail stating that my file is open, and now I have to send over copies of academic transcripts, birth certificate, etc.
But I was confused, do I mail it through paper? Can I fax it? What do I write on the envelope?


----------



## 421_434_226 (24 Nov 2011)

When did you submit your application online, if you don't mind me asking. Once your online application is submitted it could take 24 - 72 hrs before it is reviewed by an online recruiter. At that time another email should be sent to you outlining the documents required and FAX number, address etc. You can also get answers by email at jobs@forces.ca or by calling the CFNRCC 1-866-966-8718 between 8 and 4 est. I also recommend checking the email that you received as it is quite lengthy and the contact information is near the bottom.


----------



## maltyy (24 Nov 2011)

I sent it just yesterday, and yes, they did include contact information, documents required, all that stuff. I'm just confused, exactly how to send that information to them.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Nov 2011)

maltyy said:
			
		

> I sent it just yesterday, and yes, they did include contact information, documents required, all that stuff. I'm just confused, exactly how to send that information to them.



You will need :

Envelope of required size; and
Stamp(s)

Insert documents in said envelope
Affix stamp(s) to upper right corner of the front of the envelope
Inscribe your name and address to upper left corner of the front of the envelope
Inscribe addressee details on the centre of the front of the envelope

Deposit in mail box or bring to post office
Go home and do pushups and run while you wait.

You're welcome.


----------



## maltyy (24 Nov 2011)

Thank you very much CDN Aviator, you've been very helpful. Wish me luck!


----------



## jasonf6 (24 Nov 2011)

Myself, I still have my originals.  I sent ALL docs by fax and e-mail and carried the originals with me to my interview/medical at CFRC Ottawa.  At no point did I mail/courier the documents to CFNRC North Bay.  Hell, they didn't even ask to see the originals when I DID show up at the RC.


----------



## DogFighting101 (25 Nov 2011)

jasonf6 said:
			
		

> Myself, I still have my originals.  I sent ALL docs by fax and e-mail and carried the originals with me to my interview/medical at CFRC Ottawa.  At no point did I mail/courier the documents to CFNRC North Bay.  Hell, they didn't even ask to see the originals when I DID show up at the RC.



The email actually said not to send original (never a good idea to mail originals) but copies. I had my originals a the RC also, they only wanted to see my B/C and they wanted my written application also. The other stuff they didn't ask.


----------



## jasonf6 (25 Nov 2011)

True enough.  I should have said "copies" being sent to the CFNRC.  But they can burn my original HS transcripts as they are from 1993 and don't do me any favours.


----------



## AviatorHB (25 Nov 2011)

I applied on-line for ROTP in early October via the online method. 

I mailed them my copies of transcripts/proof of citizenship :
  Just photocopy your transcripts (with the marking scheme which is usually on the back) and photocopy your proof of citizenship (like birth certificate).
  I wrote a cover sheet saying basically "Here are the required documents requested by the CFNRC etc" in a professional and formal way.
  I put it all in an envelope and mailed it to North Bay as directed.

Give it a month or so (thats how long it took me) for them to review and process the information to send it to your local CFRC. If you are wondering on the status of your application processing, shoot an email to jobs@forces.ca . Tell them your situation and they will help you out. 

When you go to the local CFRC they will ask for the originals of your documents.


----------



## jasonf6 (25 Nov 2011)

AviatorHB said:
			
		

> Give it a month or so (thats how long it took me) for them to review and process the information to send it to your local CFRC.



They only forwarded my file to the local CFRC once the trade opened up. If it's closed North Bay will hold on to it.


----------



## seawolf (26 Nov 2011)

I am in the same process as well.

Also, a tip North Bay told me - i originally sent my online app as RES - and i wish to change to DEO - Reg force. They told me they cant do that until my documents are received. Said i could do it at same time though. So I am just including a letter with my documents and the email from the Sergeant saying so.

Good luck with you application.


----------



## Kayghee (6 Feb 2012)

Hi, I'm currently in the process of applying as well.
This is my second year applying (Applied last year in person), and I've chosen to opt for the online application this year. I had no idea they stopped taking applications in-person in Ontario now.
ANYWAYS, as to your question, you should send it VIA E-mail.
Make sure you label your e-mail 'Attention: eRecruiting'.
As for what you should send, I scanned and sent the following in PDF format:
Birth Certificate
Canadian Passport
Canadian Citizenship
Current Grades/Offical Transcripts with Marking Schemes

You should - upon sending your email - receive an email saying that they've received your 'supporting documents'.
I received that email on the 2nd of February and I'm currently awaiting contact regarding the status of my application.
It's taking a lot longer applying online than it did in person, but what can you do right?

Best of luck to you!

EDIT: I'd like to point out that prior to sending VIA e-mail, I tried sending through FAX but they didn't seem to receive it.
I strongly suggest that you send it through e-mail as opposed to sending through the mail since it states on the website/print out not to send any copies or original/source documents through maii.


----------



## alocin (9 Feb 2012)

Kayghee said:
			
		

> EDIT: I'd like to point out that prior to sending VIA e-mail, I tried sending through FAX but they didn't seem to receive it.



I faxed my documents and my file was updated the next day, confirmed via email. Fax machines can be tricky - as a person in my late 20's, I still consider fax machines to be old technology and somewhat "before my time," but if you know how to use one, they do work.  Just make sure to include a covering page with your file number and contact information, asking for receipt of confirmation. 

The minimally required documents you need to start the application process, beyond the application itself and as far as my experience goes, is your birth certificate and all academic transcripts.


----------



## Dan_7698 (9 Feb 2012)

i applied online then took a written application with a resume and all other required documents in to the local cfrc. They photocopied them and put them in a file right away. worked pretty good for me.


----------



## KeoughJ (9 Feb 2012)

I sent mine in this morning as well. I made a slight error and been trying to call the CFNRCC for some help all day but no luck. Applied for Inf, Medical Tech, and Combat Engineer. The screw up was with the entry plan, I had no idea what to choose, so I picked NCM subsidised education :/, cause I figured "We'll, I guess the government is paying for this education so it makes sense", but I think I was wrong in this assumption. But I shall take note and send those extra documents via email as opposed to faxing or mail.


----------



## Bart905 (9 Feb 2012)

I mailed my Transcript , Canadian citizenship and Password copy's yesterday. I started volunteering at the Salvation Army so hopefully when they transfer me that can add to my resume . I applied for Combat engineer and infantry , left the last part blank stupid me. Should I call and tell them to add Armored soldier ?


----------



## Missocean (10 Feb 2012)

If you really want to do this job too, yes sure !! Because you don't know for which job you'll get an offer. Go ahead! In my case, i just applied for one career, the other I wanted will not open for the next fiscal year (RC told me this)  so the only one I applied for is ACISS. I REALLY hope to be in a good position in the merit list, otherwise I'll have to wait for a while before receiving a call!


----------



## Mushroom (10 Feb 2012)

Its not that their not physically taking applications in Ontario,  I  physically handed my application in last week and the recruiter took it no problem. He said they're pushing people to apply online but that they still take walk ins.


----------



## Bart905 (14 Feb 2012)

Just like I mentioned before I mailed it last Tuesday. Today they sent me an email confirming they received my mail.


----------

